# Tell me what land to go to, and what its laws are.



## Haarlem Venison (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi people...

I've got an old conversion van that I plan to live out of for a few months until I get a grant to go to CDL school.

Right now I'm in South Jersey, saving up some funds before driving down south and finding some rural place, with minimal human activity, where I could park and live in seclusion without being hassled by cops 'n stuff.

Any suggestions on where I should go? I need warm weather and as little hassle as possible. ANd what kind of laws would I be subject to do, squatting in a van on (probably) public land.


----------



## Everymanalion (Sep 26, 2012)

Just get a gun and goto Mexico.


----------



## Haarlem Venison (Sep 26, 2012)

I half agree with you, but I'd have to learn Spanish on the fly, plus I'm going solo, which is difficult to do in a strange land with a shoestring budget.


----------



## Everymanalion (Sep 27, 2012)

They do not have the culture of fear we have up here, sure they are afraid of the cartels but even so they will feed a stranger and let them into your home(per situation of course). MY very first trip when I was 18 I went from Mexico City ALLLL the way down to Buenos Aires on $25 bucks and actually came back with $300 dollars and did not work a day. They are very friendly and living cheaply is very very easy, shit, I could live on NO money in Mexico. But this is my own personal experience and opinion.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 27, 2012)

Best way to live outta a vehicle is to blend in,find spots to move around to. When you wake up,move the vehicle ! I lived in my van for 4 years & not untill it broke down,did I get hassled by the cops,besides the Beltway sniper shit,due to the White van w/ Washington plates in Va,on it ! Had guns to the head a few times due to that shit,but was left alone was they found out who I wasn't ! Also,make sure you respect the land,& those around you !


----------



## Shakou (Sep 27, 2012)

Not exactly secluded from human society, but my husband and I lived in the back of our station wagon in a Walmart parking lot in Asheville, NC for a few months. Never once did the cops give us a hard time. In fact, we kind of befriended security.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Sep 28, 2012)

> I half agree with you, but I'd have to learn Spanish on the fly, plus I'm going solo, which is difficult to do in a strange land with a shoestring budget.


 
i did it, and i was a female solo traveler. but you meet people at hostels, etc - just look for the whities!! Hahaha. But the Mexicans are generally nicer than the gringos, i have found... 



> but my husband and I lived in the back of our station wagon in a Walmart parking lot in Asheville, NC for a few months.


 
Woohooo!! The wal-mart off Tunnel Rd? Yahh, been there, done that... perhaps we were van-neighbours! Hehe.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 28, 2012)

van-neighbours,too funny !


----------



## dprogram (Sep 28, 2012)

Try this site

http://www.freecampgrounds.com/


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Sep 30, 2012)

> Try this site
> 
> http://www.freecampgrounds.com/


Awesome... Too bad i didn't know that website existed when we were van-livin' it up, all the way down to KW... Thanx, yooo!


----------



## travelin (Sep 30, 2012)

national forests are ok as long as you move around from time to time. i think i remember the time limit is two weeks, but if the rangers get to sniffing around your spot its best to move on a ways.

they usually wont fuck with you unless they get to seeing you all the time in the same area but there is plenty of national forests.

its expensive, but id recommend a zodi propane hot water heater. well worth it to have a hot shower. need the heater(i just saw it for 87 bucks new online, but you might be able to find one cheaper), a five gallon bucket, one pound propane cylinder, and D batteries for the water pump. loved the one i had down on the old farm!

i do not know about other states but texas has free camping in some of the state wildlife lands.


----------



## Haarlem Venison (Oct 13, 2012)

I need to set it up so I start receiving email alerts when I get replies.

Thanks for the responses everyone. I've got like zero money right now, so I think I might start basing my options around whether I can find passengers to pay for my gas, or something. If anyone lives in or around Philadelphia and needs to get somewhere, or just wants to tag along, let me know!


----------

